# How does your child wake you up in the morning? *



## Natsku

The other week I woke up to Maria saying "I want to keep Mummy" but this morning was even more disturbing - I woke up to her pretending that her teddy was doing a poo on my face :sick:


----------



## jasminejo24

my lo is in his cot and the end of the cot is near the head of my bed so i see two little hands on the top of the cot then a head appears then he patts my face to wake me if im not allready awake. its quite cute


----------



## xprincessx

:rofl: 

the trouble with callum is he doesn't wake me up. he causes destruction in the bedroom until i wake up and it ends up looking like ww3 :rofl:


----------



## seoj

You don't wake up before your LO???? :haha: Wait, is that just me!? :wacko:


----------



## Natsku

I usually wake up just before, with that feeling of impending doom...


----------



## Thurinius

I hear his bedroom door slam open, thud thud thud of feet, my door slams open, hee hee hee, then am jumped on smack


----------



## LegoHouse

My daughter comes in and creeps up my bed and lays there staring at me until I feel it LOL

My son.... a punch in the face is his favourite. A butt in the face if he's feeling particularly energetic that morning.


----------



## KayBea

she shouts over her stair gate 'i need milk, mummy i want breakfast. get up time, its light now'.. x


----------



## JoHio

Natsku said:


> I usually wake up just before, with that feeling of impending doom...

LMAO! Oh God, this is me too!


----------



## Natsku

JoHio said:


> Natsku said:
> 
> 
> I usually wake up just before, with that feeling of impending doom...
> 
> LMAO! Oh God, this is me too!Click to expand...

:haha:


----------



## Natsku

LegoHouse said:


> My daughter comes in and creeps up my bed and lays there staring at me until I feel it LOL
> 
> *My son.... a punch in the face is his favourite.* A butt in the face if he's feeling particularly energetic that morning.

Ouch! Thats not a fun way to wake up!


----------



## Boomerslady

Ben used to just shout 'mummy come hereeeeee' over and over so I had to jump up and run in and explain the upstairs neighbours didnt want a 5am wake up call!!

Recently he's been coming into my room, the moment his door opens I'm awake but some days he'll just stand in my doorway for 5 minutes and I pretend to be asleep (because I'm trying to get him to understand 5am isn't technically morning!) other times he comes racing in and I quickly move to avoid a poke in the face!


----------



## LegoHouse

Natsku said:


> LegoHouse said:
> 
> 
> My daughter comes in and creeps up my bed and lays there staring at me until I feel it LOL
> 
> *My son.... a punch in the face is his favourite.* A butt in the face if he's feeling particularly energetic that morning.
> 
> Ouch! Thats not a fun way to wake up!Click to expand...

He's 13 months so his aim is pretty bad and it doesn't hurt LOL thankfully.


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

This is dependant upon her mood and how long it takes us to get to her but she NEVER gets out of bed! 

A good mood = singing to herself until she's fed up of waiting (takes me ages to get out of bed lol) to which she'll then shout "mummy,daddy I'm awake now, can you hear me"

Bad mood = instant whinging followed by "mummy,daddy I'm crying (she never is) come and get me it's early time"


----------



## morri

lo is as good a sleeper as me, not even alarm clock wakes her when she is fast asleep. We mostly get waken by her dad when he gets up but often she just continues to sleep.


----------



## CertainTurton

Aww my DD always wakes us up by crying :( I wish I knew why... occasionally she will just do a small one and be singing by the time we get in there but normally she cries until we go to her (straight away!). I dont know why she doesnt sing/play/talk :(


----------



## Natsku

CertainTurton said:


> Aww my DD always wakes us up by crying :( I wish I knew why... occasionally she will just do a small one and be singing by the time we get in there but normally she cries until we go to her (straight away!). I dont know why she doesnt sing/play/talk :(

Maria would always wake up like that until recently (and still does sometimes). I think its something that they just grow out of eventually.


----------



## OmarsMum

We bedshare. 

He wakes up, sits up, 

"Mummy is there a sun outside", if I say yes he will whine, if I say no he will also whine

My reply "what do you want? , if you want sun there is one, if you don't , then there is no sun, & you can go back to sleep"

"No mummy, there is sun!, yay, mummy there is sun!" Kisss & hugs me, runs out of bed to his dad's room, opens the door, while shouting "there is sun!" , comes back moves the curtains with his hands to show me the sun, holds my hand & drags me out of bed. 

When he wakes up at night & it's still dark, he sits on bed waiting for the sun to come out :rofl:


----------



## Natsku

OmarsMum said:


> We bedshare.
> 
> He wakes up, sits up,
> 
> "Mummy is there a sun outside", if I say yes he will whine, if I say no he will also whine
> 
> My reply "what do you want? , if you want sun there is one, if you don't , then there is no sun, & you can go back to sleep"
> 
> "No mummy, there is sun!, yay, mummy there is sun!" Kisss & hugs me, runs out of bed to his dad's room, opens the door, while shouting "there is sun!" , comes back moves the curtains with his hands to show me the sun, holds my hand & drags me out of bed.
> 
> When he wakes up at night & it's still dark, he sits on bed waiting for the sun to come out :rofl:

Its a good thing you don't live here or he'd be waking you up at 2/3am in the summer with the sun!


----------



## Racheldigger

I normally wake up the moment I hear little bare feet on the tiles in the hall, but if I'm really tired, then Rowan comes into the bedroom and kisses me till I wake up. She's always complaining that I don't do the same to her, but she sleeps like the dead, and by the time she wakes up, I've usually lost patience, hauled her out of bed, laid her on the top, removed her pyjama trousers, got her pants and socks on and am half-way up with her leggings.


----------



## SabrinaKat

We have his cot in our bedroom and/or bedshare if he seems fussy (especially around 4am!) -- either he is still asleep when we wake up OR he standing up in the cot, holding his arms out or standing up in his cot, screaming.....we're not sure why, but saw another post that they eventually grow out of it (the screaming)....I do hope so, as it is a bit off-putting first thing in the morning!

best wishes


----------



## Foogirl

Its normally really nice, she comes through and whispers mummy to me whilst patting my arm.

But the other day she shouted from her bed "mummy, Mummy, MUMMY!!!" I woke with a start and said "What??"

"I'm quite tired so I'm just going to go back to sleep for a while"

Oh that's not a good thing to do to mummy in the morning.


----------



## Natsku

Thats just mean!


----------



## dizzy65

He comes running into my room and says "mommy mommy mooooommmmyy" than i open my eyes and look at him and he says "are you awak mummy" lmao and he usually jumps on me haha.. I usually tell him (if DH is home) to go jump on daddy because he likes it :haha:


----------



## x__amour

She knocks on my door, opens it, and says, "Morning mama!" with a hug and kiss. :cloud9:


----------



## skc22

She can't open her door yet as the handle is a little stiff, so we hear a knock then "hello? Hello? Mummy, are you here?" and she keeps repeating it until I open the door then runs for a hug. It's really cute, better than waking up crying like she used to


----------



## katy1310

Before we put a stairgate on her door, Sophie would run through, come round my side of the bed and prise my eyelids open with her finger, and say brightly "Morning, mummy!"

Now that she has a stairgate, she just stands behind it and shouts "Is it morning mummy? I want to go downstairs. I want milk!"


----------



## Mysticalrain

My son recently has woke up before me comes in and picks my empty water glass from the night before and puts the freezing cold glass on my bare skin! worst wake up call ever lol x


----------



## Loui1001

He hops into bed beside us, announces he's up early and wants milk


----------



## MissyMojo

my toddler shouts from his bed

mammy I awake. a wee wee ma toilet

my baby just wakes with 
babababbababmamamamamamdadadada and the odd raspberry


----------



## kimberleyrobx

In the morning when Emily wakes up she climbs on top of her chest of drawers which is against the wall with the window and she sits on the window sill gazing outside and talking to herself. She can't jump down, so she wakes me up by shouting "Mum? Muuum? MUUUUMMM?! Come on! Come on mummy!"


----------



## impatient1

B often wakes us with "good morning sunshine!"


----------



## Natsku

Lately Maria has taken to shouting when she wakes up "Muuuuummyyyy! Sun wants to wake up! Sun wants to wake up!!!"


----------



## Sarah lo

She comes right up to my face and says in a very loud sing-song voice "mummy! its morning time now mummy! Mummy? Morning mummy!" it pretty much goes on and on like that :dohh:


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Usually it's me dragging him out of bed but when he does wake up before me he leans over my face and shouts (in a happy, sing-song voice) "wake up sleepy crane!" - I've no idea why :wacko:


----------



## Tasha

She has taken to a few different things, if she is still sleepy it will be climbing into my bed for sleepy cuddles, if not then it can be her stroking my face or sometimes her whispering in my ear that she loves me and that I am beautiful.


----------



## LoolaBear

my darling eldest daughter takes after me and can be a tad over dramatic. unfortunately like a lot of children her age she is obsessed with frozen and does the whole Anna 'the sky is awake, so i'm awake' routine!! the rolling all over me shubang as well!
or she shouts through to me mummy muuummmmyyy MMMUUUMMMMYYYY there's a bug on meeeeee!!!!!!! (when there clearly isn't)
DD2 just shouts and jumps and bangs 'up up up, time to up'

DS only ever comes and wakes me up if he's not well. when he's ok he wakes his sisters up instead by going in to their room and turning their lights on and pulling their blankets off.


----------



## yish1

waking up crying, looking for mommy since mommy woke up earlier. lol :)))


----------



## AngelofTroy

Micah's still in a cot so he can't come and find us yet, but we hear him talking to his stuffed toys over the monitor and singing, an example: 

"hippo! Hippo upside down, on tiger, tiger hippo tower... sing! Binkle binkle STAR! Owa wonder owa wonder what CHAR!"


----------



## BettieB

My daughter is her most precious whenever she first wakes up. I am lucky to wake up to snuggles and kisses! Its a great start to the day :)


----------



## Natsku

Nowadays I have to wake Maria up instead of the other way round and its like waking a grumpy teenager - she just rolls back over and tries to hide her face from the daylight and grumbles and moans *sigh* and then she cries throughout breakfast *double sigh*


----------



## spurtcast

My older son used to stare and wait for me to wake. My younger one however pulls my hair. So different even at a young age.


----------



## SarahBear

Usually she wants to nurse or something and then if I don't let her, she says it's time to get up. She might also say that she's hungry or ask to use the potty.


----------



## Left wonderin

Two little hands , and a little nose peering over the cot . Not crying just going ah ah ah repeatedly till I take him into bed for snuggles :)


----------



## Shadowy Lady

Mine is generally very calm. She wakes up and sings to her "bunny" and "sheep" that she sleeps with until either me or my hubby go to get her.


----------



## Bumblebee2408

I here a little ah ah ah look over and see two eyes peaking through the bars at me with a huge grin on his face!!

Then when I pick him up I get the world's biggest grin and giggles xxx


----------



## mafa

My little daughter comes in and creeps up my bed and lays there staring at me. She likes to eat after awaking.


----------

